# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Anxiety stages.... and stomach issues

## gonegirl

So I've struggled with anxiety, specifically health anxiety for three years now. I was a wreck two years ago, but slowly I have become better and better. I'm at a point where I'm not in extreme panic and fear all the time, but there's more like a little bit of anxiety constantly nagging at me. Because I am stronger now and also have more knowledge of my body and this illness I am much more in control. Any of you guys have different periods with your anxiety?

My problem is that I had my stomach issues flair up again. I'm having a hard time figuring out if it is caused by anxiety or if there is something wrong. I have a lot of hunger pains and nausea, very similar to ulcer symptoms, and they almost never go away. I've had them for 5 months now. The only pattern I can find is that it started when I quit birth control, and changes a little in different periods of my cycle. It usually comes after ovulation, and stops for a while after my period. But I'm not completely sure this is what causes it. I'm really scared I have a stomach ulcer and that I'm going to bleed to death.

Any of you had anythings similar?

----------


## Worrywort

Sounds like anxiety to me.  I think everyone on here has had similar symptoms...or thought they had them.  Anxiety can cause many stomach things.  I'm having a thing at the moment for instance...I'm trying to not let me mind go haywire but i have had real symptoms but turns out i'm pretty sure its because i've been wearing my belt too tight!  Crazy.  But the symptoms have got worse because i;ve worried about them, lots of rumbling tummy and feeling a bit queasy.  The best thing i've learnt to do was to do meditation.  Mindfulness.  Theres a great resource here http://franticworld.com/free-meditat...m-mindfulness/  I got the book and it really really helped me.   I still have episodes though where I trip up but health anxiety is related to stress and stress makes the symptoms worse.

----------

